# High blood pressure concerns



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Hi and hope your all doing well,
Firstly a must admit I'm abit of dinosaur when it comes to health matters.If I get up in the morning and everything works it's "happy days"
I haven't been to the doctor for years (I think the last time I went was to have a lump cut off my nose)
Anyway enough pointless ramblings,
Yesterday I had the great joy of visiting the works occupational nurse.
It was boiling hot and as it being Friday afternoon I was not feeling to great after working out in it all week in the searing heat.
That combined with a heavy summer cold I wasn't a happy Chappie this week gone.
Plastered in dust and grime I walked into the room for my MOT to be met by a very sturn faced nurse.
After a few questions she got that blood pressure monitor thing slapped on my arm and started squeezing that ball to pump it up.
A few moments later she stood back staring at me like I had some horrible disease.
Everything ok I asked? to which she said no.
Your blood pressure is through the roof at 183/103.
As I'm totally ignorant to these numbers I asked is that bad.
She said yes it's bordering dangerous and I should not use any works machinery and get to see my GP today.
She then refused to continue with the rest of my MOT check and abruptly told me to leave.
Once outside I must admit I felt quite panicky about the whole experience.
I was thinking "am I going to drop off my perch any moment? Is my job safe? and what the hell do these numbers mean and what's causing them to be so high.
I don't really live a bad life style, I enjoy plenty exercise in the form of cycling and I have a very active job.My diet could be better but it's not dreadful either.
After i calmed down I phoned my local GP and managed to get in to see them.
This GP was alot better and reassuring and helpful to be honest.After asking lots of questions he took my blood pressure and it was still around 180/103. He was concerned but not in a panicky state like the other nurse. He gave me a letter to say he thinks I'm ok and safe to operate work machinery and said I'm ok to still cycle (but take it easy)
I've also been given a months supply of tablets to lower my blood pressure (Amlodipine 5mg) and I'm going back on Tuesday for more blood pressure readings and to give some blood samples.
At the ripe old age of 53 ,this is the first time I've ever been scared for myself health wise.
Could it all be down to a combination of being cooked in the boiling hot weather and having a particularly bad cold to which I've been eating paracetamol tablets like Smarties over the week.
(Answers on a post card)
Anyway if you've managed to read all this without nodding off I applaud you.
All the very best,
Johnny.


----------



## rualexander (13 Aug 2022)

Blood pressure is rarely measured correctly by medical professionals.

They shouldn't be medicating you on the basis of one off readings.

Get yourself a home monitor from Boots or somewhere and monitor it yourself at home when relaxed, according to the instructions.

I was at a&e last year and they took my BP, it was 180/102, they weren't bothered, they expect it to be high, the nurse said if you took any of their BPs they'd probably be up in the same ballpark.

I take mine at home, average is 115/75.

Having a bad cold and working in hot weather could certainly cause it to be high.


----------



## Joffey (13 Aug 2022)

I used to take meds for my blood pressure. I lost a couple of stone and my blood pressure dropped and I'm off the pills now.

I had loads of tests on the road to getting my pills - saw the head guy at York hospital, had ultrasounds, the works! One thing I would have thought they would have done for you is given you a blood pressure machine and asked you to record your BP first thing in the morning and last thing at night before prescribing the pills.

I wouldn't worry too much either way in all fairness. It's better to be in the programme than not.

If you are really worried get yourself one of these:


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pressure-Monitor-Machine-Accurate-Automatic/dp/B08BCMMG2X/ref=sr_1_9?crid=20D35FLFLI6TK&keywords=blood+pressure+monitors&qid=1660393594&sprefix=blood+%2Caps%2C142&sr=8-9


and monitor it yourself - first thing in a morning and just before bed. I'd imagine your doctor will be appreciative of your numbers.

My figures were similar to yours btw. Don't worry though mate


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Thank You @rualexander for replying.
I'm hoping it's just a blip as you say of a bad combination of suffering from the working outdoors in the heat and having a bad cold ,pumped up with to many paracetamols .


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2022)

Another who says monitor it yourself. I always get white coat syndrome for some reason and mine shoots up in the docs. Measured at home, after work whilst watching TV and its fine.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Thanks for all the brilliant advice.
I think I will invest in a blood pressure monitor. It makes sense in the long term to keep an eye on it. 
Funny enough I've dug my fitness watch out the draw last night just to monitor my heart rate (that's paranoia for you)
I understand heart rate and blood pressure are totally different but it's still a good idea to get a picture of what the old ticker is doing. It looks like my resting HR is around 60 beats per minute


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Thank You @rualexander for replying.
> I'm hoping it's just a blip as you say of a bad combination of suffering from the working outdoors in the heat and having a bad cold ,pumped up with to many paracetamols .



Don’t ever exceed the stated dose of paracetamol, can be very dangerous for liver.
No more than 8 in 24 hours, no more than 2 at a time and no more often than every 4 hours. Don’t mix cold remedies and paracetamol tablets either.

If you’re actually sick, why were you at work (even if your employers are daffodils?)


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Thanks @vickster 
To be honest I think I've probably done everything, you said I shouldn't do.
As said before I'm abit of a dinosaur when it comes to health issues. I think it's about time I grow up and start taking things like my Health more seriously though.
Many thanks Vickster


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Thanks @vickster
> To be honest I think I've probably done everything, you said I shouldn't do.
> As said before I'm abit of a dinosaur when it comes to health issues. I think it's about time I grow up and start taking things like my Health more seriously though.
> Many thanks Vickster



The leaflets in the packs or instructions on the side are there to be read 
It’s alarmingly easy to OD on paracetamol. If you need more pain relief, alternate with ibuprofen (taken with food) 
That said, if you have high bp you should avoid ibuprofen. Check with pharmacist and read the pack insert with the amlodipine


----------



## presta (13 Aug 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> I think I will invest in a blood pressure monitor.


I bought an Omron M2 Basic HEM-7120 because _Which _rated it as one of the most accurate, _and _one of the cheapest. I can't find that one on sale now, but this Boots one looks suspiciously like an Omron, and it gets the same rating from _Which_:
_*"If you're looking for impeccable accuracy, this is a great option."*





_


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2022)

Another Omron user. Well I would if I could find it.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

I've been checking online and my local Boots just 5 minutes away has these in stock. I'll wait till it cools down outside and I'll pop down and get one


----------



## JtB (13 Aug 2022)

Here’s the chart I reference to get a broad idea of what the numbers mean.




PS. Linky:
https://www.bloodpressureuk.org/you...your-blood-pressure/what-do-the-numbers-mean/


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2022)

The Boots monitor is almost certainly a rebadged Omron. This is mine and you will see the same model widely used across the NHS. 

Your HR will be measured at the same time and you might want to wear your watch to check its accuracy. It could well be reading 10-15 beats to high, wrist worn devices are not very accurate. I've taken my HR using three devices at the same time, the Omron, a Wahoo chest strap and a Garmin vivoactive. The Garmin is always at least 10 beats higher while the Wahoo and Omron are usually identical.

To say blood pressure is rarely accurately measured by professionals is incorrect. What is true is your BP will probably be higher in the stressful situation of a surgery or hospital. Take your BP when your relaxed, early morning and yes monitor it over a month to get an accurate picture.


----------



## cougie uk (13 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> The Boots monitor is almost certainly a rebadged Omron. This is mine and you will see the same model widely used across the NHS.
> 
> Your HR will be measured at the same time and you might want to wear your watch to check its accuracy. It could well be reading 10-15 beats to high, wrist worn devices are not very accurate. I've taken my HR using three devices at the same time, the Omron, a Wahoo chest strap and a Garmin vivoactive. The Garmin is always at least 10 beats higher while the Wahoo and Omron are usually identical.
> 
> To say blood pressure is rarely accurately measured by professionals is incorrect. What is true is your BP will probably be higher in the stressful situation of a surgery or hospital. Take your BP when your relaxed, early morning and yes monitor it over a month to get an accurate picture.



I think Garmin watches have become more accurate in later generations. My Fenix 6X gives identical figures to my chest strap.


----------



## PaulSB (13 Aug 2022)

@johnnyb47 sorry forgot the image


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

I've just got back from Boots. The Boots branded one definitely looks like the one above and on the packaging it's got Omron Heathcare printed on it.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

Don’t forget to read the instructions as to how to use correctly  (and make a note of the readings)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Aug 2022)

vickster said:


> It’s alarmingly easy to OD on paracetamol. If you need more pain relief, alternate with ibuprofen (taken with food)
> That said, if you have high bp you should avoid ibuprofen.


And is _also _alarmingly easy to over-use ibuprofen! 



ColinJ said:


> A mate of mine was only minutes from death when he vomited out about 3 or 4 pints of blood from an Ibuprofen-related stomach ulcer which perforated. Fortunately for him, he managed to make a 999 call before he blacked out and an ambulance was only a couple of minutes away when he made the call.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> And is _also _alarmingly easy to over-use ibuprofen!



That’s why you read the pack insert. The OP has a cold not a chronic condition


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Just been studying the instructions and thought I'd give it a try. 2 readings were done at 169/112 and 163/112 with a HR of 75.
I've wrote these down but from today onwards I'll do the testing first thing in the morning and when I go to bed.
For £20 these things are good value and seem to be very consistent.
Thank you all so much for taking the time to read my long convaluted post and for taking the time to explain everything and recommending a good value blood pressure monitor.
All the best,
Johnny


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2022)

You might want check that first reading , 163 is way out the ballpark


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Ah a typo sorry @Ming the Merciless Both lower readings were 112


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2022)

Check it when you've been relaxing for a while.


----------



## All uphill (13 Aug 2022)

I understand people saying not to worry, and think/hope they mean not to worry unduly.

Worry enough to make the lifestyle and diet changes which will reduce your BP and improve your prospects of a long and healthy life.

I understand that reducing BP fairly quickly increases healthy life expectancy. Reducing salt in your diet may be a good place to start, and your GP will be able to advise you.


----------



## Rusty Nails (13 Aug 2022)

I was diagnosed with HBP last year and have been on tablets since then. My usual BP is now down around the 130/80. I only measure it a couple of times a week as I don't want to get too obsessed by occasional variations.

I had to stop the first tablets, Amlodopine as they were making my ankles and lower legs swell, a quite common side effect, so keep an eye on that as sometimes it takes several tries to get the medication right.

I have never had any of the usual high risk factors for HBP and have heard that sometimes BP can fall back to almost normal rates, but am not sure how to find this out without coming off the tablets, which could be risky.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Aug 2022)

This thread is right up my street! A friend had suggested during chat over breakfast that I should get my BP checked, I haven't been feeling great since having covid in february and had to stop cycling/gym as even on a really easy ride/session I just wasn't recovering, felt nauseous and dizzy etc. I did like you have and bought myself a home monitor, used it for a week -10days then got a triage callback with my doctor, read off a few averages and she referred me straight to the practice nurse to have a 24hr medical one fitted, the findings were downloaded yesterday and weren't too far off your own OP
I'm now on Ramipril and booked in for various samples inc bloods, thyroid function, kidney function tests etc for a complete MOT. I took a reading with my own machine this morning and it's already significantly lower + I feel sooo much better to the point where I hope (baby steps) to maybe venture out on a bike in the next few days


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

Good on you @T.M.H.N.E.T.
Glad to see your health is slowly improving.

As a point of interest how long does it take for High blood pressure levels to fall back down to a more reasonable level after you start taking tablets and a diet change.
Is it a long process or do you start to see positive results fairly quickly


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Aug 2022)

I took a ramipril last night with dinner then this morning with breakfast - readings lower already 

YMMV significantly though


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Aug 2022)

You start seeing change pretty much immediately. 

I have high BP - was completely unaware until I ended up in A&E, then ortho ward, with suspected broken hip after coming off bike a few years ago. They put me on ramipril - which worked, but side effects didn't agree with me.

Changed meds, and things seemed OK for a while. Side effects disappeared.

Had a routine health MOT a year or so ago, nurse said BP was higher than expected, so they signed me up to "Florence". That's the NHS virtual nurse - they give you a BP machine home, and Flo send you a txt several times a week; you measure your BP and txt it back. She's quite needy - gets quite annoyed if you don't reply within 2 hours and sends you a condescending reminder. 

After monitoring for 3 weeks, they changed my meds again. I was measuring BP twice a day, and graphing it, you could see a clear drop where meds changed.

That was the best part of a year ago. I now only measure BP very rarely - maybe once a month.


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

As quick as that.
I'm completely uneducated on such things, and was guessing it would of been around a couple of months before things would of improved.


----------



## rualexander (13 Aug 2022)

PaulSB said:


> To say blood pressure is rarely accurately measured by professionals is incorrect. What is true is your BP will probably be higher in the stressful situation of a surgery or hospital. Take your BP when your relaxed, early morning and yes monitor it over a month to get an accurate picture.



It is not incorrect to say that blood pressure is rarely measured correctly by medical professionals.
It's well known that they tend to rush it and don't follow the recommended procedure.
I've had my blood pressure measured by them many times and not once has it been done according to the recommended procedure.

They don't let you sit quietly for five minutes before measuring.
They don't measure it with your arm supported so that the cuff is at the level of the right atrium of your heart.
They don't make sure you have emptied your bladder beforehand.
Etc. Etc.

https://www.nursingtimes.net/clinic...ures-for-measuring-blood-pressure-15-05-2020/


----------



## johnnyb47 (13 Aug 2022)

I personally think the occupational nurse I went to see wasn't having a good day..Granted it was a absolutely boiling hot and it was the end of the week when everyone was starting to feel it.
It was a case of, I walked in after I've been working outdoors in the heat, sat down, asked two questions and then the blood pressure test.
It was then a quick answer that it's dangerous and that I'm not to use any machinery and to go and see my GP on the day.
That was it and off I went out side.
All very abrupt and quick.
I'm not one for worrying about much nowadays,but when I stepped outside I must admit I did feel a little concerned and confused.She made me feel like it was my fault the levels were so high.
My GP on the other hand was brilliant. He was informative, light hearted and proactive..
I just hope his letter he wrote stating that I'm ok and safe to use machinery at work will be enough to override the occupational nurses verdict


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Aug 2022)

There's lots of information on line, NHS and so forth. High BP is a serious business. My wife and I use one of those little monitors daily (like those pictured above).

Diet is very important.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> I personally think the occupational nurse I went to see wasn't having a good day..Granted it was a absolutely boiling hot and it was the end of the week when everyone was starting to feel it.
> It was a case of, I walked in after I've been working outdoors in the heat, sat down, asked two questions and then the blood pressure test.
> It was then a quick answer that it's dangerous and that I'm not to use any machinery and to go and see my GP on the day.
> That was it and off I went out side.
> ...



It's called WORK - it's bad for BP... I had a 24h one, sky high through working day, normal evening, low overnight, so all OK in average.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Aug 2022)

I have SHOCKING White Coat Syndrome - I've had it for years and years and at work was often used as a guinea pig/dreadful warning to nursing and medical students.

Yet wearing a mobile monitor - for a few hours, or a 'proper' 24 hr one - has always shown a perfectly acceptable BP. The White Coat Syndrome got even worse after I retired but my _real_ blood pressure stays, reassuringly, pretty constant. 

Also I am quite good at 'controlling' it - I have learnt, over the years (after scaring students with my 'life-threatening' readings) that I can lower it dramatically, and almost instantly, by a combination of stringent adherence to the techniques referred to by @rualexander above, and breathing exercises; I tell the student to merely observe me and to be ready to measure my BP when I nod or slightly raise my right hand and they are then equally shocked by my perfectly safe (but still a wee bit high - I can't rid myself of the syndrome entirely!) reading - much much better than the 'hypertensive crisis' level that frightened them 15 minutes earlier!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> *I have SHOCKING White Coat Syndrome* - I've had it for years and years and at work was often used as a guinea pig/dreadful warning to nursing and medical students.



Mine is so bad that I used to faint... It turns out that I used to get so stressed that I just stopped breathing! I was completely unaware of doing that until a nurse told me when I was hospitalised for 9 days back in 2012. It was messing up my BP and blood oxygen saturation readings every evening.

I make an effort now to talk endless crap while things are being done to me. I mean even more endless crap than usual!  It distracts me and forces me to breathe more. I tell the nurse why I am doing it. One with a good memory actually started to remember me talking about my plans for exciting bike rides and would ask how they had turned out next time she saw me!


----------



## slowmotion (14 Aug 2022)

I bought an Omron M7 ten years ago after a bypass operation. It cost about £50 at the time but it's more now. A mighty fine bit of kit. I've always suffered from "white coat hypertension". These days, at my routine check-ups, I just give the consultant my own readings of BP, HR, and blood oxygenation that I measured the day before. They seem happy with that and it keeps bossy Nurse Ratcheds at a safe distance.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2022)

This thread prompted me to check mine this morning, 108/67. I check once a month due to familial history. But appears my diet and lifestyle are compensating for any genetic basis, if there is one.

I have a U&A BP monitor


----------



## johnnyb47 (14 Aug 2022)

Me to,
Its too early to tell but with each time I've checked my BP ( bearing in mind I only bought it yesterday) and have only taken 4 readings but it appears that my BP is slowly dropping. Friday when checked by the nurse at work it was 183/103 yikes ,and then after starting the BP tablets the readings are slowly dropping 169/112 and 163/112 yesterday afternoon, 160/106 last night before bed and 143/107 this morning.
Hopefully from what I've learned here the tablet's are having an instant impact on getting it down to more reasonable. level's.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Me to,
> Its too early to tell but with each time I've checked my BP ( bearing in mind I only bought it yesterday) and have only taken 4 readings but it appears that my BP is slowly dropping. Friday when checked by the nurse at work it was 183/103 yikes ,and then after starting the BP tablets the readings are slowly dropping 169/112 and 163/112 yesterday afternoon, 160/106 last night before bed and 143/107 this morning.
> Hopefully from what I've learned here the tablet's are having an instant impact on getting it down to more reasonable. level's.



I am not a medical person, but, I was always told that it is the second number (107 in you last reading) which is more important. This may be old and discredited information now.


----------



## rualexander (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am not a medical person, but, I was always told that it is the second number (107 in you last reading) which is more important. This may be old and discredited information now.



It is old information, the systolic figure is regarded as the most important now.
Although the diastolic is still relevant, and the OP's diastolic figure is very high.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Aug 2022)

Still lower @ 129/70 😁. That's a huge difference from 170something on friday morning


----------



## figbat (14 Aug 2022)

This is all very timely as I was referred to a cardiologist on Friday for high BP investigation. This followed a fainting episode this week which I believe is actually something else but the high BP readings that the GP got concerned them (172/97 followed by 152/98). I always run high, have done all my adult life - high enough to raise eyebrows at examinations but never high enough for intervention. High BP runs in both sides of my family too. Since the above readings I have taken more at home which have been much lower, 130-ish systolic although diastolic is always high 70s/low 80s. Pulse rate is normally <60 with my typical testing HR around 55.

So anyway, I’ve made a request for a cardiology assessment and will see where it takes me. Probably about time I addressed a long-standing health question. One thing I do know is that my heart is in excellent physical shape as I had a cardiac CT scan recently as part of a work-provided health assessment.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> It is old information, the systolic figure is regarded as the most important now.
> Although the diastolic is still relevant, and the OP's* diastolic figure is very high.*



Yes, I thought that, but, didn't really want to comment on it.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Aug 2022)

Appropriate lifestyle (dietary, exercise, etc etc) changes, can result in a significant fall in BP over time, and may (only may!) be sufficient - under medical advice of course - to reduce dosage of BP medication. Each change - less Na, sufficient K, the right amount and type of exercise, stopping smoking etc etc - will only have a small effect, of a few mmHg, but together several small improvements can add up to a really significant drop in mmHg. Harder work than just taking meds - but worth it if side effects from the meds are a concern. Most side effects are predicated on dosage, so even if it seems unlikely that lifestyle changes will reduce your BP sufficiently to stop medication, they may well enable you to take a dosage low enough to not cause side effects. As well as improving your health overall!


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> *Appropriate lifestyle (dietary, exercise, etc etc) changes, can result in a significant fall in BP over time, and may (only may!) be sufficient - under medical advice of course - to reduce dosage of BP medication. * Each change - less Na, sufficient K, the right amount and type of exercise, stopping smoking etc etc - will only have a small effect, of a few mmHg, but together several small improvements can add up to a really significant drop in mmHg.* Harder work than just taking meds - but worth it if side effects from the meds are a concern. Most side effects are predicated on dosage, *s*o even if it seems unlikely that lifestyle changes will reduce your BP sufficiently to stop medication, they may well enable you to take a dosage low enough to not cause side effects. As well as improving your health overall!*



This matches up with my personal experience.

I had a heart attack (25 years ago now), no prior warning.

But, afterwards high BP was diagnosed, as well a being slightly overweight.

I have an aversion to taking medication, on the basis that all medication has the risk of side effects (or, contra-indications, as I believe the medics call them, just read the slip of paper enclosed with the medication). So, although I did (and still do) take prescribed BP medication, I also discussed with GP, and, embarked on:
- reducing my weight
- increasing my exercise (that its how I got back into cycling)
- improving diet

It appears to have worked for me, my BP is at acceptable levels, weight is stable, and, I am still here, 25 years later (now 75yo).

I did find that my GP was rather surprised, and, at first to go along with my "minimal pills" approach, clearly expecting that I would just take the medication and go away quietly. It did require more effort and determination, on my part (I did/do love chocolate and alcohol), but, I have managed.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Aug 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Mine is so bad that I used to faint... It turns out that I used to get so stressed that I just stopped breathing! I was completely unaware of doing that until a nurse told me when I was hospitalised for 9 days back in 2012. It was messing up my BP and blood oxygen saturation readings every evening.
> 
> I make an effort now to talk endless crap while things are being done to me. I mean even more endless crap than usual!  It distracts me and forces me to breathe more. I tell the nurse why I am doing it. One with a good memory actually started to remember me talking about my plans for exciting bike rides and would ask how they had turned out next time she saw me!



I've never fainted or anything like that, I don't feel the least bit stressed about any of it, and I breathe normally throughout - I feel fine in myself! - but my readings, if not taken with 'due care and attention', are apt to scare students as they put me very firmly in hypertensive crisis territory. And so when I've been 'used' for teaching purposes, I deliberately do NOTHING, absolutely nothing, to bring it down nor do I mention it to the students ... (the tutor knows, of course).
There are always the students who ask appropriate questions while greeting me, and the ones who do the BP measurement 'by the latest book' but there are always a surprising number who consider it to be something to be just 'hammered out' in a routine sort of way. And they are the ones who _deserve_ a fright ...


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> This matches up with my personal experience.
> 
> I had a heart attack (25 years ago now), no prior warning.
> 
> ...



Actually, contra-indications and side effects are two very different things ... but neither are desired!


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Actually, contra-indications and side effects are two very different things ... but neither are desired!



OK, every day is a school day. I did say, elsewhere, I am not a Medic


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I did find that my GP was rather surprised, and, at first to go along with my "minimal pills" approach, clearly expecting that I would just take the medication and go away quietly.



I believe that many don’t want to make lifestyle changes, even though it is good for them. Plus many who do, don’t stick at it. I too am of the diet and exercise approach first to health, then if it’s not working what are the medication options? I’m only entering my late 50s and on no medications and have no issues. But I am but a youngster.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am not a medical person, but, I was always told that it is the second number (107 in you last reading) which is more important. This may be old and discredited information now.



They each mean different things, and depending on the circumstances one may be more significant than the other. For older people the first (systolic) is more likely to be important but it's not necessarily guaranteed to be.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Aug 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> OK, every day is a school day. I did say, elsewhere, I am not a Medic



People often get them mixed up. It is totally understandable. 

As a general rule, a contra-indication is a concrete reason why you _should not _take said medication (although, sometimes, contra-indications must, of necessity, be risked); a side effect is something (from inconsequential to serious) that _might - _only might - happen to you when you take a particular medication. 

The great majority of side effects of the great majority of commonly-prescribed drugs are inconsequential to minor and not considered to be contra-indications in any way - especially compared to the benefits recouped. 

However, even an otherwise-minor side effect might, in some instances, _act as_ an absolute contra-indication - for instance, a common side effect of many drugs is a degree of drowsiness/lack of alertness; this side effect acts as an absolute contraindication _for some activities. _There are also some drug/food interactions - not just the commonly-recognised alcohol one - which need a pharmacist's advice.

However, as a general principle the illness or disease for which you are treated with drugs will have more severe 'side-effects' (if left to progress untreated) than will the drugs used to treat the illness or disease. The more serious the illness, the more delicate that balance may/will be, for obvious reasons. There is constant 'tweaking' of drugs happening in research so as to minimise side-effects and increase pharmacological action.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I believe that *many don’t want to make lifestyle changes*, even though it is good for them. Plus many who do, don’t stick at it. I too am of the diet and exercise approach first to health, then if it’s not working what are the medication options? I’m only entering my late 50s and on no medications and have no issues. But I am but a youngster.



Here's the problem with high blood pressure. It's mainly invisible so tends not to add to the urgency to make needed lifestyle changes. Unless you measure it regularly, it's easy to put it to one side, and maybe dismiss a high reading as a one-off, or decide that a quaified health care professional didn't know what they were doing, and comfort yourself that it's fine to carry on just as before. That's why it's a good idea to measure it regularly even if you are feeling OK. It is, after all, known as the "silent killer"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Here's the problem with high blood pressure. It's mainly invisible so tends not to add to the urgency to make needed lifestyle changes.



Perhaps I should have qualified my statement. I meant once they are diagnosed at GP as having high blood pressure. The first option isn’t try lifestyle changes then let’s re assess in so many weeks etc. It is what pill can I take to control it, whilst carrying on with the lifestyle choices that lead to HBP.


----------



## november4 (14 Aug 2022)

Adding chia seeds to your porridge.... supposed to help naturally, but they taste good too anyway

I'm not a GP but don't think you get many skinny people with high blood pressure. I'm not skinny either though 😂


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Aug 2022)

november4 said:


> Adding chia seeds to your porridge.... supposed to help naturally, but they taste good too anyway
> 
> I'm not a GP but *don't think you get many skinny people with high blood pressure.* I'm not skinny either though 😂



Well, you may not be too wide of the mark. The NHS website specifically identifies being overweight as a risk factor, and losing weight as a lifestyle change you can make to reduce high blood pressure. https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/high-blood-pressure-hypertension/

(Pats belly and frowns)


----------



## figbat (14 Aug 2022)

I lost a lot of weight a while back - put me in the middle of the ideal BMI range (just to offer a reference point) and I am as fit now as I have ever been. I don’t drink a lot, have never smoked and my diet is not too bad.  Still high BP. I think I am playing with a bad deck in terms of genetic factors. 🙁


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Aug 2022)

november4 said:


> Adding chia seeds to your porridge.... supposed to help naturally, but they taste good too anyway
> 
> I'm not a GP but don't think you get many skinny people with high blood pressure. I'm not skinny either though 😂



My mother is soo lean she has visible abs, has never exercised or visited a gym. Has high BP, in fact we're on the same drugs


----------



## postman (14 Aug 2022)

You must stop following Manchester United that will knock a few points off your numbers.Follow City instead.


----------



## november4 (14 Aug 2022)

Yep genetics are a lottery


----------



## alicat (15 Aug 2022)

november4 said:


> Yep genetics are a lottery


Nah, you just need to choose your parents wisely...


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Aug 2022)

alicat said:


> Nah, you just need to choose your parents wisely...



In these “no win no fee” Times, I have pondered, could you sue your parents for the genes they gave you?  .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Aug 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> My mother is soo lean she has visible abs, has never exercised or visited a gym. Has high BP, in fact we're on the same drugs



From NHS website

You might be more at risk if you:


are overweight
eat too much salt and do not eat enough fruit and vegetables
*do not do enough exercise*
drink too much alcohol or coffee (or other caffeine-based drinks)
smoke
do not get much sleep or have disturbed sleep
*are over 65*
*have a relative with high blood pressure*
are of black African or black Caribbean descent
live in a deprived area


----------



## november4 (15 Aug 2022)

I'm reading ageless man by Dr Georges Debled......interesting take, he basically advocates annual hormone monitoring, and then supporting if needed, as a preventative for most of the things we age into, worth reading if you are 40 or over


----------



## johnnyb47 (21 Aug 2022)

Just a quick update if you're interested in this thread or maybe going through the same thing as me and are wondering how quickly the effects blood pressure tablets take time to work.
Its been just over a week now since Ive started taking the tablet's (Amlodipine)
There has been a few side effects but must say they've been very very mild. 
Side effects have been random mild headaches that last no more than a hour then just go. Tingling face every now and again and sometimes my skin feels like I've got prickly heat, but again must stress very mild and infrequent. These side affects have now all but gone.
I've also been over zealously taking multiple blood pressure measurements with my BP machine every day building up a picture of how things are going ( it is a new toy after all) and the fact I'm a hypochondriac .
I've also stopped and taken a good long look at my diet and cut out all the bad things which were a lot!! Pasties were consumed in excess, Rustler burgers at work (shame on me) have been banned and have been replaced with mainly porridge and bananas at work and jacket potatoes/salmon pasta when I get home. The dreaded beer is still drunk but in much lower quantities (life's not worth living with out some)
My thinking is tablets should not be the sole answer to getting blood pressure down alone. A change to eating healthy, or should I say more healthy, should also be adopted to get it back under control.
I've also downloaded a good app onto my phone were I can record all my pressure readings which can be easily viewed and on a graph , averages ect.
Keeping a detailed record is a god sent for the doctor as they can see your overall stats instead of just judging you on that particular day they take a measurement.A visit this week to the doctor, she was very pleased that I had lots recorded info to get a better picture of everything.
So after a week it appears my BP has dropped significantly from around 180/103 to around the 130s/85s.
Its obviously fluctuating but the general trend is it's coming down.
As for my self I'm starting to feel a little better in my health (maybe just a placebo effect) but I feel calmer , I'm sleeping better but most notable my energy levels have sky rocketed.
Hopefully this is the results of my little life style changes and not just a coincidental blip (the jury's still out)
Anyway before I disappear I just want to thank you all for the great advice that you have given helping me to understand everything that needs to known ,and hope that my tale helps others that reads this.
My advice to anyone new that reads this is to buy a blood pressure monitor. There cheap as chips and could be a potential life saver. If like me you very rarely visit the doc unless there's something wrong,you could potentially be living with High blood pressure without even realizing it. This is why they call it the silent killer.It doesn't matter if you cycle intergalactic miles or play football 5 days a week, you could still have it without nowing.
All the very best Johnny


----------



## Nebulous (27 Aug 2022)

I was found unconscious during LEL, as some of you may have seen. Had a night in hospital then went on holiday, and I've been to see my GP for a follow-up after arriving home. Still undergoing tests, but I have very high blood pressure. I've been started on Felodipine and had to buy a BP machine. In the last 3-4 days my readings have reduced, but they are still higher than they should be. 

My parents are both mid-eighties and have both been on medication for high blood pressure for 20-30 years, so genetics is probably a major contributory factor.


----------



## Nebulous (7 Sep 2022)

My GP has now increased my BP meds and given qualified approval to resume some exercise. I've had a couple of gym sessions 50/50 weights and exercise bike, with no ill-effects. They are quite baffled by my platelet count, which is very low, so I'm still undergoing tests for that. The nurse wasn't happy with my low heart-rate, but my GP knew it was due to cycling. 

BP has come down, not as far as they would like, but much better than it was.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2022)

Three weeks ago I was having an argument with my line manager on teams. It was a real zinger and I was pulling no punches when suddenly, out of nowhere, I burst into tears. I was shocked and a bit scared at that and my wife said "that's stress". I checked my blood pressure, can't remember the numbers but the NHS website didn't even show the chart - just said "see a GP immediately". So I managed to see the practice nurse. She took my blood pressure three times, took a blood sample and weighed me. Upon hearing three of my grandparents died of a stroke she put me on the Amlodipene and booked me in for an ECG. A few days later she phoned up with the blood results which showed a cholesterol level of 6.3. I'm 55 and weighed 16st11 and she said I had a Qrisk of 24%. Googling revealed anything above 10% was dangerous. I did the NHS Heart Age check online which says I have the heart of a 73 year old and could only expect another 2 years before more than likely having a heart attack/stroke. The ECG results have come back saying I have thickened heart muscle which isn't a good thing it seems.

Since then though I've tried to change. I've cut out the junk food and lost 11lbs. I'm going for a 5km walk once, sometimes twice a day. My blood pressure is steadily coming down although it still registers as high. 

It's good to read this thread and see the treatments work. The nurse is recommending I go on statins too but my wife reckons the side effects aren't good.


----------



## neil_merseyside (9 Sep 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Three weeks ago I was having an argument with my line manager on teams. It was a real zinger and I was pulling no punches when suddenly, out of nowhere, I burst into tears. I was shocked and a bit scared at that and my wife said "that's stress". I checked my blood pressure, can't remember the numbers but the NHS website didn't even show the chart - just said "see a GP immediately". So I managed to see the practice nurse. She took my blood pressure three times, took a blood sample and weighed me. Upon hearing three of my grandparents died of a stroke she put me on the Amlodipene and booked me in for an ECG. A few days later she phoned up with the blood results which showed a cholesterol level of 6.3. I'm 55 and weighed 16st11 and she said I had a Qrisk of 24%. Googling revealed anything above 10% was dangerous. I did the NHS Heart Age check online which says I have the heart of a 73 year old and could only expect another 2 years before more than likely having a heart attack/stroke. The ECG results have come back saying I have thickened heart muscle which isn't a good thing it seems.
> 
> Since then though I've tried to change. I've cut out the junk food and lost 11lbs. I'm going for a 5km walk once, sometimes twice a day. My blood pressure is steadily coming down although it still registers as high.
> 
> It's good to read this thread and see the treatments work. The nurse is recommending I go on statins too but my wife reckons the side effects aren't good.



Borderline obese as I was (same stats virtually) I'm 6 years older. I'm now just about 13 stone, on Amlodipene too (5mg), it all took a while but I've stabilised my BP and feel much for it, I could drop another 5-10lbs (I should/could be scrawnier) then I could probably come off BP meds. Statins not needed (yet?) but my diet is now mostly veggie, well monday to thursday it is...
I heard a report this week that muscle ache from statins isn't a thing (when double blind tested) but several diffrent statins are available in case of other issues.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2022)

I've been on statins for twelve years. I used to have an aversion to the idea of long term medication, mainly due to ignorance. Now, I'm on about six drugs, none of which give me any adverse side effects. If my consultant suggested that I take a couple more, I wouldn't have any problem with the idea.
My entire family is stuffed with doctors and I have a healthy disrespect for them, but their profession does actually know more about the subject than I, or daft internet sites do.


----------



## johnnyb47 (9 Sep 2022)

There's been some great input to this thread to which im reading with great interest.
Its now been nearly a month since my original post and I have been living like a proverbial saint.Not one pasty or Rustler burger have come my way and it's just been a diet of Porridge, fruit, veg.....well you get the picture.
As a result my BP is now averaging around 125/80 and I'm still taking the BP tablets.
As for taking readings I take 9 readings a day (over the top I know) but my thinking is,the more I take the more accurate data I'm going to get. I take 3 readings around 5.30 am before work and then the same around 5.30pm and then the same again before I got to bed.
Using an app on my phone it works out your average BP for the day and overall.
Strangely I often find my morning readings are usually the highest out of the bunch.Common sense to me I would of thought they should be the lowest.
Another strange one is that my BP is unusually low after coming back from a longish bike ride (can't work that one out either)
Studying the states I've been recording, my BP seems to rise with each working day and then falls back down at the weekend.
It's been quite interesting to see how life's factors play a role in it all.
All the very best,
Johnny


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Sep 2022)

I was told by the practice nurse to stop checking my BP as that in itself creates stress and raises the numbers.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Sep 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> There's been some great input to this thread to which im reading with great interest.
> Its now been nearly a month since my original post and I have been living like a proverbial saint.Not one pasty or Rustler burger have come my way and it's just been a diet of Porridge, fruit, veg.....well you get the picture.
> As a result my BP is now averaging around 125/80 and I'm still taking the BP tablets.
> As for taking readings I take 9 readings a day (over the top I know) but my thinking is,the more I take the more accurate data I'm going to get. I take 3 readings around 5.30 am before work and then the same around 5.30pm and then the same again before I got to bed.
> ...



Sounds like you are obsessing with 9 readings a day - that in itself can raise BP.

Why not just once a day? Which is still a lot tbh.


----------



## Nebulous (12 Sep 2022)

I was told by the nurse to leave checking it for two weeks and was given a form to then record it for a week. Take 3 recordings morning and 3 evening and record the best one of the three.

I started a spreadsheet and have been taking readings morning and evening every day.

I'm not back on the bike yet, but got permission to go to the gym. Tried my BP as soon as I got home yesterday and got 120/82. Best reading I've had.

My thinking on that was that the blood vessels in my muscles had opened up with exercising, as they needed more blood, reducing the pressure needed to pump the blood through.


----------



## DaveReading (12 Sep 2022)

Nebulous said:


> I was told by the nurse to leave checking it for two weeks and was given a form to then record it for a week. Take 3 recordings morning and 3 evening and record the best one of the three.
> 
> I started a spreadsheet and have been taking readings morning and evening every day.


Yes, that's identical to the advice I was given.

Having captured your 14 readings, it's easy enough to get your spreadsheet program to calculate an overall average. Repeat the process every couple of months.


----------



## johnnyb47 (11 Dec 2022)

Hi and another update if you're interested in this thread.
Sadly my Blood Pressure had started to climb again.
The last few weeks it's been slowly but surely raising on daily averages to a point I was seeing 140/95.
Last Monday I thought it best to book an appointment with the doctor again expecting to get seen some time in January.To my surprise I got to see him on the same day. I've kept my diet strict and healthy since first diagnosed and take my tablet daily without fail, but for some reason it's started to go up again.
The only thing I can put it down to is the fact it's alot colder now outside (I spend 9/10 hours working outdoors) and that I'm having a few stressful problems going on.
The doctor agreed these factors could have an affect ,but he also commented he was surprised that how just a 5mg Amlodipine tablet worked for me in the short term. My bloods have been tested and my Cholesterol level are perfect and have now been put on 10mg Amlodipine tablets. The BP levels have now dropped to around 115/75 and hope they will now continue to stay there.
As said before I can't stress enough to the benefits of buying a BP monitor for home use. I could of gone for another year thinking everything was all well and dandy thinking my dosage was doing its job but having a BP monitor has hopefully nipped a potential problem in the bud. (Go on it's Christmas treat yourself to one)
All the very best
Johnny.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Dec 2022)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi and another update if you're interested in this thread.
> Sadly my Blood Pressure had started to climb again.
> The last few weeks it's been slowly but surely raising on daily averages to a point I was seeing 140/95.
> Last Monday I thought it best to book an appointment with the doctor again expecting to get seen some time in January.To my surprise I got to see him on the same day. I've kept my diet strict and healthy since first diagnosed and take my tablet daily without fail, but for some reason it's started to go up again.
> ...



I am on Amlopidine 10mg. Unfortunately my mother had and and my sister has high blood pressure. Mine was very high and I started with the medication about 6 weeks ago, the GP having said there wasn't much I could do re lifestyle to impact it. I was about 185/110, it is now around 140/80. However it varies a lot. Hard exercise reduces it (this is another medical condition) so it can fall to 105/65. I did get a bit of fluid retention in my feet but that seems to have passed. What I have noticed is my lactate threshold has worsened so I'm a bit slower cycling, particularly up hills

I've lost a couple of kg since going on the medication and will probably lose a few more. Not so much to help with the BP (the GP said it wouldn't impact it much), more to compensate for my worsening lactate threshold hill climbing


----------



## yello (12 Dec 2022)

I've been on BP meds for years yet my BP will still read more than 140/80 at my GP's. I suspect they make allowances for white coat syndrome. That said, I can get similar readings at home - and worse. And I can get silly numbers.... 190/110 and the like. Monitor malfunction? Or simple variation?

I read recently that BP can vary enormously during the day and under different circumstances. So I guess that knowing what a stable, base-line figure is is difficult. Maybe the none-to-reassuring method is to aim for 'there or there arounds'... so the 'best of three over a period of time' approach perhaps makes some sense?


----------

